# Bathroom Fan Grenaded!



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

About a week ago I was opening vents and windows on our 2004 26RS and turned on the bathroom fan and it disintegrated into hundreds of little pieces!







Well now I have the perfect excuse to upgrade the fan.







After some relatively quick research I see that probably the most popular replacement fan is the Maxxair followed by the Fan-tastic fan and Shurflo. From what I've seen so far is that the switches to turn them on and off are on the unit itself. I know that my 8 year old is not tall enough to turn on the switch at ceiling height and I'd rather he didn't stand on the commode to reach the switch. Has anyone purchased one of these fans and reused the wall switch?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tiger02 (Apr 16, 2006)

That would actually be easy as you wire the replacement fan right into the existing wiring and set the control on the fan to the speed you want and then turn it off and on from the wall switch. My Maxxair fan has 3 settings and I think for a space as small as the bathroom the lowest setting would move plenty of air for you. Hopefully others will chime in as well for you.

Vince


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

I just replaced my buddy's bathroom fan with a Fantastic. SOOOOOOOO easy with power right there! Better air flow and more quiet. you can use it also to help cool the trailer in the evening.








Brian


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Yes, that is what I did, wired right to the switch, Works great, Installation didn't take long. 
It does help with cross ventilation. as well.

Only issue I have had is my sisters little one used the bathroom and flipped the wall switch on while we were all outside. 
I was fishing aways from the campsite and when I returned I heard the fan. 
It had been on for quite a few hours - we were dry camping and it drained the batteries pretty low. Thank God we only had 
one more day and a wake-up before heading home.

Now when I'm not around I always turn it off right at the unit.

Here's a good install video... 
The main thing to remember is measure *each* of the 4 corners of the Garnish Ring before cutting,
If your roof slopes measurements may all be different at the corners. 
Measure twice ...Cut once
















Video Here


----------



## Bookin' It (Feb 10, 2008)

The SAME thing happened to us on our most recent camping trip. Thanks for much for your post (and to all who have responded). Now we know what to do, too!


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks everyone for the info! Now I just need to figure out which brand and model.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

After a bunch of research I decided that I didn't need the super-sucker MaxxAir Turbo fan to replace the grenaded bathroom fan, although your situation may differ from mine.







Instead, I opted to buy a Fan-Tastic create-a-breeze, model 8000. I think this guy will be more appropriate for a bathroom, well ours at least. While I was at it, I decided to order three MaxxAir II vent covers so I can leave the vents open on a year round basis. I like these for what appears to be their ease of installation and that they hinge off to one side if you need to get underneath. The way our vents lay out on the roof I have plenty of room. Of course the biggest task will be to install the Fan-Tastic fan, but hopefully that won't be too big of a deal.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

I received the new MaxxAir II vent covers and the Fantastic Fan early last week. Finally made some time today to start installing them.

*New covers and bathroom fan:*









*Mostly stock roof vents:*









*Taa Daa! New covers! Actually, they are just sitting there for the photo:*









*Two out of three installed. Now I need to do the Fantastic Fan, then the last MaxxAir cover.*


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Kinda off topic, kinda not...Did you get on top of your camper to install these units or do everything from a ladder. I am questioning whether one can get on top of the Outback since I will be putting a cover over mine very soon.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

deanintemp said:


> Kinda off topic, kinda not...Did you get on top of your camper to install these units or do everything from a ladder. I am questioning whether one can get on top of the Outback since I will be putting a cover over mine very soon.


I climbed on top. I weigh about 185 and I'm careful where I step. I can sort of see and feel where the 'ribs' for the roof are and try to step on those. Mostly I was sitting on my butt. I've been on top numerous times before, just carefully.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Made some serious progress today on replacing the old bathroom vent/fan. Removed the old unit, stripped off the old caulk, hooked the up wires and tested the fan (it works!), screw mounted the new unit to the roof and sealed the exterior including the tops of the screws. Now I just need to install the inside flashing and mount the 3rd and final MaxxAir II vent cover and then I can stick a fork in it and call this project *done!*









Out with the old!









A two wire connection and it works! It even blows the air out!







Still need to fit the flashing:









All sealed up:


----------

